# Sendmail aliases from aliases.db



## bitingenius (Nov 3, 2009)

Hope this is the right forum...

Anyone know if there's a way to extract the aliases file from an aliases.db file?


----------



## crsd (Nov 3, 2009)

```
makemap -u hash /etc/mail/aliases.db
```


----------

